# G519 Tribute in Action



## DaGasMan (Nov 21, 2022)

Out there braving the cold this past Saturday at the Museum of American Armor
at Old Bethpage, Long Island. This was their last Armored Experience for the season,
so I wanted to get my G519 tribute out there. Now before anyone decides to use 
this photo as grounds for an exact original G519 bicycle, it is not. At best it is an 
incomplete project in motion. But I'm working on it and having more fun than sitting
in a bar somewhere.  😉 And yes, I inverted the photo so it's not a rare model Columbia
with the chain guard and sprockets on the opposite side.  Although that would be cool. 
Also why the 2nd Armored patch is on the other sleeve.


----------



## altapat (Nov 21, 2022)

Cool photo Pete. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 21, 2022)

altapat said:


> Cool photo Pete. Thanks for sharing.



You bet Alvin. Almost ready to cruise Jones Beach.


----------

